# East Mids Sunday Cruise / Food - 29th June 11am



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Decided it was time to get a cruise organised again as it's been a while.

So looking at meeting up at the Snipe as usual and then cruising out towards and around Chatsworth / Matlock I think. Not decided on the route fully yet so we'll see what I come up with.

If we meet up at 11am we should be at a put and eating by half 2 ish I would have thought. We'll most likely wait until about 11:30am before leaving the Snipe to make sure everyone has turned up.

*The Snipe at Sutton

Alfreton Rd, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

So who's up for this one?

Nem
Julie
Toshiba
Cyberface
V6 SRS
SafTT
Kenny

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Might be up for this one. Wont be able to stay for the full event however.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Might be up for this one. Wont be able to stay for the full event however.


Thats fine mate. Pop over at the start and then see how far round the cruise you get before being closest to home and peel off if thats best.

Nick


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i should be up for this, its a lovely place to drive round. any idea wher your stopping for food?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I've just managed to free up next Sunday, so I'm up for this one now.

Sean.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have updated the top post with the names down so far for the meet.

Nick


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

B*&$! I cant make this one. Have a good 'un and i'll try and make the next one!

Nick - will call you soon re: spraying calipers...still haven't attempted using the wind back tool!!

Will prob need some assistance if poss!! 

Ant


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nick - can you bring you vagcom cable?
Wouldnt mind seeing what can be changed


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Nick - can you bring you vagcom cable?
> Wouldnt mind seeing what can be changed


I'll definitely have it with me. Not sure yet what can be changed as I've not got any sort of guide like Wak has done for the Mk1, but we can see what we can break if you like...



Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, i know a few things to try and look for.

ie if you can enable the laptimer on normal TTs.
enable AUX on the satnav and look at the settings in general for it.
wouldnt mind know if you can put the dashpod into RDS clock mode too.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick, would have loved to come but I've a CPD deadline to meet on 30th, so Sunday's time is crucial for me this time around.

Dave


----------



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nick,

I should (hopefully) be up for this one. I'll confirm once I've spoken to the missus. LOL. If you have your VAG cable wouldn't mind if you could check mine over as I've never had access to one. Also I may have a dashpod/fuel sender problem similiar to TThrillers that I believe you helped him identify. If there is time obviously.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Nick,

Any room for a (not so) little one?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phodge said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Any room for a (not so) little one?


Certainly 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, bit more info for the plan tomorrow.

Meeting at The Snipe a 11am.

Time for vag-com, photos etc etc.

Leave The Snipe at 11:45am

Drive via, tibshelf, streton, ashover, chesterfield, and baslow to Chatsworth.

Stop at Chatsworth about 12:30pm for 30 - 60 mins for photos and a drink if needed.

Not actually sure where we stop at Chatsworth or if we will need to pay to park or not.

Depart from Chatsworth about 1:30pm

Drive back via Matlock and Ambergate to the Snipe for food.

Should be back at the Snipe for about 2:30pm

Hope to see you all tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Arrrghh! Once again the fates have conspired against me. :x 
Work problem has intervened and I can't make it. I'd even got all the kit ready in the car and was going to "forget" my mobile phone. :wink:

Well, I guess I'll see whoever is going to The Plough on Thursday and everyone else at EvenTT08.

Sean.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pics from today:




















































































































































































































































Thanks to everyone for coming along today and braving the rain, security gaurds and the files!!

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here are two i took from the mirror.



















Hammered him :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice 1 mate. :lol:

Thanks for coming along today, that TTS is stunning, really impressed!

Nick


----------

